# SPS-Programmierung auf Integra / DAG Standard



## trabi19 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,:-?
kann mir jemand erklären was der Integra Standart, sowie der DAG Standart ist?
Sollte beides mit der Automatisierung in der Automobilindustrie ? zu tun haben.

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus
trabi19


----------



## trabi19 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,:???:
kann mir jemand erklären was der Integra Standart, sowie der DAG Standart ist?
Sollte beides mit der Automatisierung in der Automobilindustrie ? zu tun haben.

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus
trabi19


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Moin,
was heißt DAG ausgeschrieben


----------



## trabi19 (13 Januar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Moin,
> was heißt DAG ausgeschrieben


 

Hallo,
Wenn ich das wüssste!!
mfG


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

das ist jetz blöd,
also gefunden hab ich mal nichts dazu müssten wir wissen was es ausgeschrieben heißt


----------



## derwestermann (21 Januar 2009)

DAG kenne ich nicht, aber Integra ist ein Automationsstandard bei Daimler, vor allem im Rohbau. Darauf braucht man einen Lehrgang mit Zertifikat, sonst lassen die Daimlerianer einen gar nicht an diese Steuerungen.

Kurse in Bremen bei Peter Scheidel: http://www.ps-bit.de/1.html

Sonst Daimler fragen.

Bei Daimler gibt es sonst noch B03 und Transline2000 und andere Standards.


----------



## gPunkt (15 April 2009)

DAG = Daimler AG
Gehts bei der Anfrage um einen Job in Linz (Oberösterreich). Suchen gerade wieder mal solche Programmierer.
www.tms-at.com


----------

